

Gadgets you should get rid of (or not) - mayukh
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/24/technology/personaltech/24basics.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=technology

======
bergie
Writing this in an apartment surrounded with digital clutter - discarded
netbooks and such - it may feel hyporitical. But I really feel convergence is
killing the need for separate devices.

Macbook Air is my "work computer". It is small and highly portable, and still
has great battery life. Since I mostly write software and don't use an IDE,
there is little in computing power that I need.

Then I have the N900, a hacker-friendly Linux phone with a great camera. I
read stuff on it while traveling, and listen to music or podcasts during
flights. It has good enough camera that I rarely take the "superzoom" with me,
and when I have it, the Maemo phone takes more pictures.

GPS navigators I never liked. I'm more in favor of clock, compass and paper
map, with the vastly better "big picture" that provides.

Books I have gotten rid of. At home I read them on the Kindle iPad
application, and on the road from either the phone or the laptop.

On top of this stuff, good speakers at home, and nice-cancelling headphones
for travel complete the kit.

But I wonder how long until the laptop-smartphone-tablet combo will converge?

